# Check with RESTORE for all your DIY needs



## onemyndseye (May 12, 2006)

Check out "Restore" by Habitat for Humanity for supplies for your DIY projects... They often have very nice building supplies/commerical lighting fixtures and a fraction of the cost youd pay retail.

Restore: http://www.habitat.org/env/restores.aspx


www.habitat.org said:


> Habitat ReStores are retail outlets where quality used and surplus building materials are sold at a fraction of normal prices. Proceeds from ReStores help local affiliates fund the construction of Habitat houses within the community. Many affiliates across the United States and Canada operate successful ReStores-some of which raise enough funds to build an additional 10 or more houses per year.
> 
> Materials sold by Habitat ReStores are usually donated from building supply stores, contractors, demolition crews or from individuals who wish to show their support for Habitat. In addition to raising funds, ReStores help the environment by rechanneling good, usable materials into use.


I just bought a 2x55 Power compact Light fixture (with bulbs) for 8$ 

And besides it helps a great cause 

Take care,
-Justin
One Mynds Eye


----------



## schaadrak (Aug 18, 2006)

Sweet. I've apparently had one five minutes from my house for a while now and didn't even notice. Checkin' it out today on the way home.

Great find Justin, and thanks for passing it along.


----------



## 180gz71 (Apr 13, 2007)

Great link, never even thought of that. Now I can give my money to a cause while feeding my aquatic addiction!!!:heh:


----------

